
The Curious History of the Kama Sutra - echair
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/05/29/AR2008052903264.html
======
marvin
What! I was tricked into upvoting this story around the 8th paragraph before I
realized that this is nothing but a commercial for a fresh-from-print book. I
expected that it was an article discussing the Kamasutra itself.

Call it what you will, but a book review that disguises itself as a genuine
news story is dishonest, and I find it very annoying.

~~~
hobbs
<http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

~~~
josefresco
Excellent article and thanks for the link.

"PR people fear bloggers for the same reason readers like them. And that means
there may be a struggle ahead. As this new kind of writing draws readers away
from traditional media, we should be prepared for whatever PR mutates into to
compensate. When I think how hard PR firms work to score press hits in the
traditional media, I can't imagine they'll work any less hard to feed stories
to bloggers, if they can figure out how."

That is why TC and Google (who both rely on the traditional PR/Media
relationship) are so quick to bash concepts like PayPerPost which is basically
what Paul is describing above, PPP provides direct access to the bloggers (no
smoke and mirrors)

------
jpeterson
There seems to be some governing dynamic at play here. Every social news site,
regardless of its initial focus, eventually converges on sex, politics, and
pictures of cats.

~~~
fiaz
Indeed....a group is its own worst enemy:

<http://shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html>

------
hobbs
Come again?

